# 2014 Maltese National Specialty Show



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, we have had a few threads about Nationals. I am starting a totally new thread to actually see who IS coming. As you know, the dates are 6/4 - 6/7, 2014. It is in Louisvikke KY at the Crown Plaza Hotel. Her is a link from the AMA:

49th Annual National Specialty | American Maltese Association

Here is a schedule of events from the Premium List:


This is a tentative schedule, subject to change after closing. 
Please check the Judging Program for exact ring times and any updates.​*[FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow][FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow]Wednesday, June 4, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]*
9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. Hospitality and Registration
11:00 a.m. AMA Board Meeting
7:00 p.m. - 10:00 p.m. White Excitement Party with food, cash bar, and entertainment
*[FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow][FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow]Thursday, June 5, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]*
8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. Hospitality and Registration
9:00 a.m. - 12:00 p.m. Seminar - Larry Snyder, DVM, "Current Concepts of Stem Cell Therapy" (see page 6)
9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. Rescue Silent Auction and Health Silent Auction
1:30 p.m. Obedience and Rally Trial 
3:00 p.m. - 5:00 p.m. Judges Education Seminar - Daryl Martin (for additional 
information, see page 6)
5:00 p.m.- 6:00 p.m. Seminar - Carina Rock, ‘Introduction to Obedience & Rally’ 
(see page 6)
*[FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow][FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow]Friday, June 6, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]*
8:00 a.m. - 9:00 am Hospitality - outside the ballroom
9:00 a.m. Puppy and Junior Sweepstakes
12:30 a.m. - 2:00 p.m. Luncheon
2:30 p.m. - 4:30 p.m. Rescue & Health Auction items may claimed 
2:30 p.m. - 4:30 p.m. AMA Membership Meeting
*[FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow][FONT=Helvetica Narrow,Helvetica Narrow]Saturday, June 7, 2014[/FONT][/FONT]*
8:00 a.m. - 9:00 am Hospitality outside the ballroom - 9:00 a.m. to 9:30 a.m. 9:00 a.m. Junior Showmanship judging
9:30 a.m. Conformation - Regular & Veteran classes
Lunch (at judge’s discretion) Box lunches available to those who pre-ordered
Following Lunch Parade of Rescues; Parade of Titleholders
Followed by Best of Breed, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Best BBE & Best Veteran
6:00 p.m. - 6:30 p.m. Reception with cash bar
6:30 p.m. -11:00 p.m. Banquet and AMA Auction

We have been assured that well behaved dogs will not be a problems at the show. So, as in all previous shows, SM members will be welcomed!

We have at past Nationals had a "Pizza Party" type of get together for SM members. If we want to do that this year, it will be helpful to know how many of us will be attending. So, what are your plans? I hope many of you will decide to attend. This is always a super fun event, and a great way to meet other SMer's and other Maltese lovers. And the dogs are simply spectacular! I noticed yesterday that the airfares are starting to drop a bit, so take a look and see if this is something you want to do! I can guarantee that you will have a fabulous time!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there and especially look forward to the White Excitement Party! I missed that last year. I'll be driving from ATL, if anyone needs a ride, but I will travel on to St. Louis after the show.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

We'll be there! Flying in on the 3rd, get there about midnight.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> We'll be there! Flying in on the 3rd, get there about midnight.


 I just made my flight reservation. I will be getting in at 2:45 on 6/3 (means my flight leaves LAX at 0600...ugh!). Getting excited!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be there...planning on taking Pookie...my eight month pup...
don't know what to sign up for as I don't know how good he will be in the room alone...???


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

JRM993 said:


> I will be there...planning on taking Pookie...my eight month pup...
> don't know what to sign up for as I don't know how good he will be in the room alone...???


Can you bring a small crate for him? The only things he can't come to would be the White Excitement and the Banquet if you were planning on attending those events. Don't forget you have to sign up for those events too, if you are planning on attending. You can download the Activity Registration off of the AMA web site:

49th Annual National Specialty | American Maltese Association

As for the shows, as long as your pup is well behaved and not a big barker, he will be welcome to come with you! I am bringing my two girls. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Depending on my husband's recovery, we are planning on attending. We have hotel reservations and the current plan is to leave really early in the morning on June 3rd and drive straight through. It's a 10 hour drive so we'll be making stops along the way. We're planning on bringing Jasmine with us. (Bella hates the car and it would be pure torture for her). This is the first time we are travelling with a fluff so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maltese#1fan said:


> Depending on my husband's recovery, we are planning on attending. We have hotel reservations and the current plan is to leave really early in the morning on June 3rd and drive straight through. It's a 10 hour drive so we'll be making stops along the way. We're planning on bringing Jasmine with us. (Bella hates the car and it would be pure torture for her). This is the first time we are travelling with a fluff so any advice would be appreciated.


So glad you are coming! Hoping for a speedy recovery for your hubby! As for Jasmine, do you have a small crate of soft sided pen for the hotel room? I try to pack to a minimum so that I can fit it all in one suitcase since I am flying. But somehow or other it usually ends up being more stuff for the dogs then me! So, you will need pee pee pad for the room, food/water dish (there are some good travel ones out there), you pen for when Jasmine stays in the room, and any other things she needs to be happy (toys, a blankie etc). So looking forward to meeting you both!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> So glad you are coming! Hoping for a speedy recovery for your hubby! As for Jasmine, do you have a small crate of soft sided pen for the hotel room? I try to pack to a minimum so that I can fit it all in one suitcase since I am flying. But somehow or other it usually ends up being more stuff for the dogs then me! So, you will need pee pee pad for the room, food/water dish (there are some good travel ones out there), you pen for when Jasmine stays in the room, and any other things she needs to be happy (toys, a blankie etc). So looking forward to meeting you both!!


I've actually started a list for Jasmine and there are so many things on there that I'm glad we're driving. The pen we have folds flat so we'll be bringing that for the room. I bought a stroller and we've been going for "test drives" in the house. Now that the weather is getting nicer we'll be able to do that outside. Most importantly, I got her "uniform" from Marti. She looks really cute in it.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Karen, thanks for reminding me about our "uniforms"! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

ckanen2n said:


> Karen, thanks for reminding me about our "uniforms"! Can't wait to meet you!


 I still have Truffles, but maybe I need one for Emma too! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: I will be attending and hope to enjoy the pizza party whenever it happens! Arriving either on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

My husband and I are forming. We do not know anyone from SM and look forward to making some new friends. As far as my furbies, we are planning on taking our puppy who us now 5 months old. We have no idea what to expect but very excited to attend our first dog show.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: I will be attending and hope to enjoy the pizza party whenever it happens! Arriving either on Tuesday or Wednesday.





Robynn said:


> My husband and I are forming. We do not know anyone from SM and look forward to making some new friends. As far as my furbies, we are planning on taking our puppy who us now 5 months old. We have no idea what to expect but very excited to attend our first dog show.


Looking forward to meeting both of you!


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

I would love to go and take Sookie. How long do I have to decide? Ive never been so not sure how fast hotels book up etc. Uniforms?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

SookiesMom said:


> I would love to go and take Sookie. How long do I have to decide? Ive never been so not sure how fast hotels book up etc. Uniforms?


You can book the room now, and you can cancel reservation 48 hours in advance.
Uniforms - Handmade vest (boys) or riffle vest (girls) by Marti Todd who is on here as "Tanner's Mom."
See you in L'ville!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just orders a "uniform" for Breeze for Pat's Party and just to have. I have one for all 3 of my others. Marti told me that she had 4 in front of mine, so I wouldn't wait to long to order your "uniform".  (and matching bow from Marj).


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Since this is the first Nationals I will be going to, will they require Jasmine to have certain shots? And will I need to bring proof of her vaccines with me? I was looking through the paperwork from the Nationals and I couldn't find any reference to this. 

When I was making Bella's boarding arrangements and I told them why Jasmine wasn't being boarded they said we might want to consider certain shots (like the flu shot) since there will be so many dogs there. 

What do you think? I don't want to give her something that's not necessary, but I also want to make sure she is safe. I'm so confused.:confused1:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Karen, I would not give special shots only for this event. Jasmine will most likely be held or in a stroller! It's not like being boarded.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was checked here at the dog show to make certain Lisi & Kitzi both had the rabies vaccine. They tried to turn us away since the US vet put the date in the wrong spot where Kitzel needed it to be. We were able to convince them that "the US doesn't always understand how this works." Sometimes ignorance & prejudice will get you what you want! :HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been to the last three Nationals and have brought dogs each time. I have not been asked for any health info at the show. Now the airline is another deal. I have been asked for a health certificate for my dog from Delta Airline. But if you are driving, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

John and I are coming with Frankie and Maya. See ya there!


----------



## JudithPremierMaltese (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be attending and hope to meet up with all of you after three years of attending but missing the meet up.


----------



## JudithPremierMaltese (Jan 25, 2011)

Maltese show folks are not big on vaccines beyond puppy shots just please do not bring any Maltese if not well.


----------



## JudithPremierMaltese (Jan 25, 2011)

*AMA Promotional Souvenirs*

Hello to all,

As you prepare to attend the 2014 National visit American Maltese Association | A National Breed and Member club of the American Kennel Club at this site you will find forms for events you may want to be included in. Also you will find a form presenting our Souvenirs being offered this year. We hope you will find something there to order to Promote the forthcoming Nationals. Here is your link http://www.americanmaltese.org/site...014_Specialty/2014_Promotional_Sales_Form.pdf

Many folks are ordering the Special Painting being offered this year. ENJOY!!!


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

I didnot know of a specialty painting. Could you explain what this is? Thank you, Shirley


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

We would love to come, too. Could anyone please let me know, what needs to be done? 
I read the official site and I guess I will need to register hubby and myself for events, right?
Aside from that, what about the uniforms mentioned above? Is that some kind of way for SM members to recognize each other? How can I order one for Charlie?

I would also love to attend the Pizza Party. How do I register for that?

Sorry for all the questions, but this would be the first time for us :blush:.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Charlie'sMom said:


> We would love to come, too. Could anyone please let me know, what needs to be done?
> I read the official site and I guess I will need to register hubby and myself for events, right?
> Aside from that, what about the uniforms mentioned above? Is that some kind of way for SM members to recognize each other? How can I order one for Charlie?
> 
> ...


So glad you have deciced to attend! Yes, registration is on the AMA site (I sent you the info.) As for "uniforms" that is really an optional thing. I have one for Truffles, but not Emma. Don't think I will have time to do it now. But they come from Marti (TannersTogs) and they are adorable! 

I don't think we have picked a night for the Pizza, but ususally the second night is good. If it's a small group this year, we may just do it in someones room. I have a suite, so maybe me! 

*So far I have attending:*
Maltese#1fan (Karen)
JRM993 (Jacqueline)
Silkmalteselover (Jeanne)
Leanne (Leanne)
BellarataMaltese (Stacy and Marina)
CKanen2n (Carole)
Pammy4501 (Pam)

Please if I have missed you, speak up. I will PM you my cell# so we can all link up at the hotel. I am also making a list of SM members attending and i will share when it is complete. 

So, if you are coming to Nationals let us know! I'm getting really excited as it's really getting close!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't think we have picked a night for the Pizza, but ususally the second night is good. If it's a small group this year, we may just do it in someones room. I have a suite, so maybe me!


I'll be driving so if you want me to bring anything (soda, paper products, etc.) just let me know. 

I'm so excited! I can't wait.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

***Friendly reminder***.....it's about time to mail off your activity registration forms if you are attending. They need to be recieved by 5/26 and no later. And since they only use snail mail for this, I wouldn't wait too terribly long. 

**Getting excited***


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny story about this. I was at the Dr. Oz Show today and next to a woman who came from Louisville. I told her that there was going to be big Maltese event there and that I was almost going to go to it. What does she tell me? Her sister has a Maltese and, of course, she's crazy about her dog!! She was going to tell her sister about it and thought she'd probably go. :thumbsup: Spreading the Maltese word!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope someone takes a photo of all of you and your beautiful babies together! Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm getting excited. I'm leaving next Tues. and have so much to do before then! My biggest problem is where does my stuff go in the suitcase after I get all the dog stuff in there??? :w00t:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Traveling with these Fluffs are as bad babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I'm getting excited. I'm leaving next Tues. and have so much to do before then! My biggest problem is where does my stuff go in the suitcase after I get all the dog stuff in there??? :w00t:


 Once I finish packing all the stuff for the fluffs, I usually have space for a toothbrush for me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

We are on the road! One bag for me the rest of the entire car for the fluffs! I think it is worse than traveling with babies!

I finally finished the grooming bag for AMAR....it comes fully stocked with the essentials. I hope it we get high bids. I will match winning bid with my own donation to AMAR.

Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Nice bag. Hope you have a blast!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's an adorable bag-- it should bring some great bids! I love seeing all the wonderful things donated-- obviously helping rescue pups is near and dear to my heart, so thank you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leanne! That bag is adorable!! I leave tomorrow at 6am!! (dreading my 3am departure to the airport!) and will get to Ky sometime early afternoon! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the bag. It should get lots of bids.

Hope that everyone that is going has a blast. Please post lots of pictures. I feel so left out this year.


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

My husband and I are leaving early Wednesday morning. A few questions...what do we wear to the white excitement party? Is it dressy? Also when is the pizza party, who do we pay, and where is it? Anything else I should know? What should I wear
the other days. Is it casual?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:Have a safe trip, looking forward to pictures:chili:


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

How isthe specialty? First time I havemissed one in over 15yr. Is weather great? Did they have a great turnout? Really missing going but I had surgery and couldnt go. Shirley


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope you all have a great time there.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any results from the National Convention??? I have looked all over the internet???


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got home! Had a fabulous time. Winner was Divines Work of Art handled by Rachel Kent, Bred by Angela & Larry Stanberry. Owned by Stacy Newton & Angela Stanberry. I will post some pics soon!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I stand corrected:

Divines Work of Art is owned by Rachel Kent's mother and Angie . Stacy newton also was handling a Divine dog call name Jeremy but would have to look up his registered name ... 

Thanks!


----------

